# Vertex 950



## xGismo (8. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mal das Vertex 950 Probe gefahren. Aber fangen wir von vorn an.
Ich habe 7 Jahre lang ein Canyon gefahren. War vÃ¶llig zufrieden, am Ende war es halt am Ende. 
Das nun drei Jahre her und ich bin umgezogen und irgendwie nichts mehr angeschafft.

Jetzt, will ich wieder. 1000â¬  Klasse gesucht. Canyon geschaut. Okay es gibt nun 29er â Nett Nett.
Ich bin sowieso nur ein StraÃen, Waldwege etc. Fahrer. 1300â¬  hm, irgendwie zu viel.

Vor Ort bei HÃ¤ndler geschaut.
CUBE â Okay, optisch kacke *g* aber Komponente klingen gut. Rahmen, k.a. woher soll ich das Wissen. 1000â¬  Messeding. Nun ja, passt doch. Aber der HÃ¤ndler sagte mir nicht so zu.
Noch zu einem anderen gefahren, der mir empfohlen wurde, viel kleiner der Laden. Aber sehr freundlich. Da haben wir das 
Rocky Mountain Fusion 29
KTM Ultra Sport
Das war gestern. WÃ¼rde Preislich passen.

Heute Probefahrt. KTM hmmm Rocky hmmm â¦ so ein Mix aus beiden wÃ¤re nicht schlecht.
Aber was haben wir denn da noch. Trailhead 29 â okay. Schon besser. Teurer.
âTeste doch mal Vertex 950 â Aber ich sage dir, das ist ein unfairer Vergleichâ
Jaaaa â¦ verdammt. Macht direkt mehr SpaÃ.  und das grade mal in diesen 5 Minuten Vergleich.

Der Preis natÃ¼rlich nicht ohne, habe das Geld dafÃ¼r nicht. Aber wenn es laaange hÃ¤lt und sonst auch keine Probleme macht.

Jetzt meine Frage, lohnt sich das Teil wirklich fÃ¼r diesen Preis?
Weil von den Komponenten ist es ja nicht so, das da nun was extrem teureres drin ist. Also macht der Rahmen schon ein erheblichen Preis aus, bestimmt auch noch Name und kleine StÃ¼ckzahlen. Hmmâ¦
Ich kann es einfach nicht einschÃ¤tzen ob es das einfach Wert ist. WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber ein paar Tipps und Anregungen freuen.

DankeschÃ¶n!

edit: Oder das Trailhead 29 nehmen und ein wenig umbauen, so das man diesen Acera / Deore Kram ausbaut und durch was besseres ersetzt. ggf. noch die Bremsen?
Hmmmm.


----------



## xGismo (9. März 2013)

Schade. Hätte so gerne noch einen Tipp erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (9. März 2013)

Die Frage ist, ist Dir das Vertex den Mehrpreis wert?

Von der technischen Seite her dürfte der Rahmen des Vertex etwas leichter sein, gegenüber dem Trailhead bietet er die Möglichkeit der internen Zugverlegung => aufgeräumte Optik. Mir persönlich gefällt das Vertex 950 besser als das Trailhead.

Dein Budget waren 1.0k, das Vertex liegt bei 1.9k. Welche Möglichkeiten bieten sich also?

1. Mit dem Händler reden was beim Preis geht
2. Die Fox verkaufen und sich 'ne leichtere SID nehmen
3. Die Evolve-Kurbel verkaufen und sich 'ne leichtere XT nehmen

Wenn Du Glück hast machst Du über Ebay etwas plus und hast was übrig.

Den Rest würd ich erstmal fahren bis er nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## xGismo (9. März 2013)

Kurz nach meinen Posting, habe ich mir das 950er geholt.  
Wird schon passen, bin mir gaaanz sicher. 
Na gut, nicht wirklich. Aber manchmal muss man auf sein Bauchgefühl hören.


----------



## allert (9. März 2013)

Da hast Du nichts verkehrt gemacht. Das Vertex ist einfach ein schönes Bike und Rocky einfach Kult. Viel Spaß damit! Und geh auch mal auf ein paar Trails, da macht das Vertex noch mehr Spaß.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## xGismo (9. März 2013)

Danke!
Wenn das Wetter passt, werde ich mich langsam vortasten.


----------



## na!To (18. März 2013)

Viel Spass!


----------



## fletcher84 (22. Mai 2013)

Wie gefällt es dir mittlerweile?


----------

